# City That Loves You - TBILISI



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*"After a few hours in Georgia's capital, with its strange curly writing, its 20ft statues of its celebrated poets, its neither eastern nor western sense of place where cars roll up the hills due to magnetic forces and where people generally live to over 100, anything seems possible"*


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Tbilisi is one of the most picturesque cities in the world: not simply a hill city of winding cobblestone streets but because it is a city of the mountains. Nestled in a river valley where the Northern and South Caucus Mountain ranges almost meet, it has spectacular views from innumerable locations and a short drive from downtown you are in the alpine meadows above.*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *The City That Loves You*
> 12/04/2010
> The FINANCIAL -- The Tbilisi Mayor’s office in partnership with German Technical Cooperation, World Bank , EU Delegation to Georgia, Asian Development Bank , ILO, Embassy of France, Cities Alliance, City of Vienna, City of Warsaw, AmCham, Georgian National Investment Agency, Business Association of Georgia, Tbilisi Agglomeration Development Agency and The FINANCIAL hosted the largest international business forum dedicated to the development of Tbilisi .
> 
> ...


http://www.finchannel.com/Main_News/Geo/61912_The_City_That_Loves_You_/


----------



## sandro_055 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photos of a nice city.
I like those churches.


----------

